

Hackathon in SF will innovate around gun safety, mental health, & school safety - gridscomputing
https://highgroundhackers.eventbrite.com/

======
rdl
A few of their suggested ideas are great. I'd double down on:

1) Mental health services (made more accessible and cost effective using
technology). Gun-based suicides are a major cause of death using guns (I think
more than third-party shootings); high per-capita rates in places like Wyoming
where people are remote. Mental health services in those markets would be
great.

2) Drug war issues; using technology to help reduce violence in the drug war
(which is the main driver of third-party violence). Could also use technology
to reduce profits or demand for drugs, too.

3) Technology applied to domestic violence; the smallest of the three major
forms of gun violence, but still a major issue. (guns are a pretty minor part
of domestic violence, which on its own is a much bigger issue)

Interesting to note that none of these are really firearms-specific.

~~~
bifrost
> Interesting to note that none of these are really firearms-specific.

Exactly, guns are not the catalyst for these issues, they are merely
contributing factors (basically almost irrelevant).

------
bifrost
_sigh_ I'm not sure what to think of the premise of this hackathon, especially
since they had a previous "thinktank" which basically discredited many of the
objectives here.

I guess I could also point out that one of its statements is just outright
incorrect, and one of the statements contradicts the others...

I think everyone wants to stop violence, but when its akin to "Person A: Stop
violence!", "Person B: Cauliflour!" what do you do?

------
gridscomputing
Note: Hacking is illegal.

~~~
bifrost
This is also a sad truth. Until hacking is not illegal, we will see people
like Aaronsw die and people like Weev in jail.

